# My GSD Sampson R.I.P.



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

For 14 years I had my best friend and my FAVORITE companion. It has taken me almost a month now to come to the realization that I will not get to see my friend again till a later time is meant for me. 

Sampson was a great friend and an even better watchdog. He kept me company when I would be home sick, or acting it. He would never run from me or pretend to be asleep....Yes he was very good at that one. He would always sleep in one spot on our couch even the new one that my mother swore up and down he wouldn't be allowed on. 

When Sampson was about 13 we noticed a "catch" in his walk. It didn't really hamper his movement or his ability to play with the other dogs, but we noticed it as owners. Then about 2 months ago it started getting really bad. His rear legs would catch each other as he was going outside. I figured hip displacia, but it turned out to be a nurological disease that targets the nerves in the spinal column.

Needless to say one day my best friend couldn't get himself up. So on that sad Saturday, I had to help my friend take his final car ride.

My family lives in the country so there is always the option of the "Good 'ol fashioned" way of puting an animal down. But Sampson diserved better. He always watched out for myself and my family. He lived a good long life for a GSD and we were all blessed to have had him as long as we did.

"May the angels lead you to paradise and may the saints welcome you at the gates." Sampson you will always be missed and always loved. You always had a soft spot in this hardened heart of mine. I love you still to this day my friend.....Now go catch Duke, because God knows he has missed you since the day he left us too.

RIP Sampson (GSD) 1995-2009
RIP Duke (Hinez 57) ? - 1994


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Sampson sounds like he was a wonderful caring family member. He had a wonderful life with you and your family. RIP Sampson.


----------



## IN101 (Jul 21, 2000)

I am so sorry to hear about your Sampson. He sounded like a great friend to you and your family. I know what it is like to lose a great friend and it isn't easy, but take comfort that he is no longer in pain and is running free.


Rainbow Bridge 

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

so sorry for your loss.... God gives them to us for a certain time adn then he takes them back.... the loss is always so devastating


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss!!







sweet Sampson, what a wonderful life you have had!!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry, we never have them long enough. 







Sampson


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please take comfort in the good memories he implanted in your heart and mind. Those are what keep us smiling when we feel sad. Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like he had a wonderful life with you. Rest in peace, Sampson.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss. No matter how long they are with us, it is never enough.

RIP Sampson. Run like a young healthy boy.

Val


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Our condolences....


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you all for your condolences, they are warmyl welcomed to help us in our healing process. It is true that there is never enough time with our 4 legged friends.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your lose. It sounds like he had a long long life of love. Run free at the bridge sweet Samson.


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

My heart goes out to you for your loss. These furry friends of ours touch us deeply and are never forgotten.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish your memories.


----------

